# Healthy puppy training treat recipes??



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone have any good highly digestable training treat recipe?Right now he is on Royal Canin GSD Junior it is the only thing that makes him have nice healthy poop. I have been giving him this as treats Perrito Snacks, the best Pet Snacks in the whole wide world ! but they cost WAY TOO MUCH for me. 5 euros a bag of 100 grams!! In a week I allready finished 3 bags. Is there a way to recreate homemade treats like these?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:bump:

I use cheese and cut up meat....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

1) Boil chicken breast
2) Cut into small chunks.

Ta-da! Highly digestible training treats!


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

raw hotdog cut into small pieces


----------



## Bristol (Apr 14, 2011)

I use some apples and cut them up Bristol loves them!


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

apples huh? i will have to try that


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice to know Amadeus wasn't the only one who liked apples... He went for the whole thing though!


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

I've also been using boiled chicken and cooked hotdogs. 

I found 1 chicken breast would last me a whole week's worth of training (about 10 minutes a day everyday). I would boil about 2 hotdogs and that also seems to last the week. 

Much cheaper and healthier imo than buying packaged dog treats.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't make mine because I'm lazy, but my dogs LOVE the little goldfish crackers. And they don't have any weird stuff in them either.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 24, 2011)

I use Ziwi Peak treats. I have the venison ones and they are kinda expensive (15USD/454g) but they're like jerky and easy to snap in two so there's like a thousand treats in a bag.
Natural Range Of Premium Pet-food Products - Ziwipeak - Natural New Zealand Pet Nutrition


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Minnieski said:


> I don't make mine because I'm lazy, but my dogs LOVE the little goldfish crackers. And they don't have any weird stuff in them either.


Kopper loves the plain (not honey nut) cheerios.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

I use cat treats (since I have a ton of those around and they're small) for repetitive treats/teaching, and chicken or hot dogs for 'high value' treats.

Does anyone know if there's anything -bad- in the cat treats that a dog can't digest? The dogs have always seemed to like them ... just something I've always wondered.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

BluePaws said:


> I use cat treats (since I have a ton of those around and they're small) for repetitive treats/teaching, and chicken or hot dogs for 'high value' treats.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's anything -bad- in the cat treats that a dog can't digest? The dogs have always seemed to like them ... just something I've always wondered.


 I've always been told to keep my dog away from cat food....but never anything about cat treats. I've also never really gotten an explanation on the cat food, but it sure doesn't agree with his tummy!

As for dog treats...we use Zukes almost exclusively. They have little training treats, that we even cut in half if we're doing a longer training session that's heavy on treats, so the bag goes a long way. They also have "mini bakes" which we usually break in half. They're fairly inexpensive, and seem to go a long way. They have some "jerky" or filet treats as well that we like to use for a special treat.


----------



## Dr. Teeth (Mar 10, 2011)

My dog was on the Royal Canin GSD and would do anything for 1 single extra kibble. You may not need special treats at all.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dr. Teeth said:


> My dog was on the Royal Canin GSD and would do anything for 1 single extra kibble. You may not need special treats at all.


True! I forgot about this. We do about 2/3 kibble, 1/3 treats. Definitely some good advice.


----------



## MissCherry (Mar 16, 2011)

Cool! Tons of replies!! I'm going to try boil some chicken tommorrow! I was wanting to try hotdogs, but I look at the ingredients and there are so many added preservatives, sugars ect.... What about tripe? Today I bought some tripe is there any good idea how to use them? Are all types of apples safe for dogs? I have 4 types of apples in the fridge, and I don't know if one type could be bad. Dr.Teeth yes he loves his kibble. I usually use kibble to play fetch with him, and to teach him "drop it" while I try to get his toys back. He goes crazy for his kibble!


----------

